# SP-Q-005 Welding Procedure and NDE Procedure Qualification



## سامح 2010 (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نسأل الله ان ينفعكم بهذه الـProcedures
نسألكم الدعاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## عين الذيبه (13 يونيو 2009)

سامح 2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نسأل الله ان ينفعكم بهذه الـprocedures
> نسألكم الدعاء
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


 

رائع جدا

ومفيد للمهندسي اللحام..والمفتشين الهندسيين 
اشكرك واسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووور


----------



## hichem engineer (4 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك على كل هذا ولكن ممكن ان تكمل الاجر بوضع 
SP-L-002 Piping Fabrication, Installation and Testing Specification
SP-Q-001 Specification for Inspection and Verification of Fabrication
SP-Q-004 Welder and NDT Operator Qualification Specification
SP-Q-006 Identification, Traceability and Certification Requirements
SP-S-003 Structural Steel Fabrication Specification

​واتمنى ان اجد الرد وشكرا لكم


----------

